# Uber is planning to limit the number of hours drivers work



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-is-planning-to-limit-the-number-of-hours-drivers-work-2017-2


----------



## hackco (Jun 30, 2015)

such nonsense. Uber did not initiate a limit in NYC. The TLC did, and no driver has been deactivated for exceeding the limit. More corporate speak from this corporate felon. This company is physically unable to speak the truth. Guys sleeping in their cars, working both rush hour shifts, putting in 16 hour days 6 days a week just to make their car payment which goes to whom? Uber, Goldman Sachs et al. Why aren't any politicians all over this modern form of slavery? Because they are feeding at the trough.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Mr. G said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-is-planning-to-limit-the-number-of-hours-drivers-work-2017-2


Limiting hours would be a deal breaker. I'm self employed with private limo clients and UBERX. It's usually 25% Private, 75% UBER. But, sometimes it's more like 50/50. I need to work for UBER on my schedule, not theirs. Remember, "Be Your Own Boss.", "Get Your Side Hustle On." Such garbage.

Also, with this possible move, UBER is moving closer and closer to being the Employer in Control. Just in time for the Employer/I.C. lawsuit in California. Can't wait for that to be resolved and just be done with this whole charade.

The sooner UBERs business model implodes, the sooner the Limo, Cab and Metro industries can regain their respective customers and move on to bigger and better things, like a $15/hour minimum, no surge pricing and TIPPING!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

HOW THE F*CK ARNT WE EMPLOYEES WHEN THEY KEEP COMTROLLING EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Jermin8r89 said:


> HOW THE F*CK ARNT WE EMPLOYEES WHEN THEY KEEP COMTROLLING EVERYTHING!!!


I'm sure Federal Judge Chen in California, as well as the numerous attorneys that hijacked that case, are rolling their eyes over this controlling hours proposal. I believe the case resumes in March, 2017.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

LADriver said:


> I'm sure Federal Judge Chen in California, as well as the numerous attorneys that hijacked that case, are rolling their eyes over this controlling hours proposal. I believe the case resumes in March, 2017.


IRS im sure is feasting on this latest move. They gonna have to start paying some hefty taxes soon as they are begining to be greedy. Govener backer in ma has been getting on ubers case lately too so hppefully he will lay the law done soon for boston


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

This one is in the UK which, I'm sure, had very different laws than we do. Here in Virginia we're not allowed to be online more than 13 hours in 24 but uber doesn't care. I know of drivers who routinely work 16 or more


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Why should a person be deactivated for doing more than 12 hours per day? That is such BS. I drive 12 hours in a day sometimes because it is convenient. The regulations only say I can't drive 16. The Uber app forces you off when you reach 16 so what is this nonsense about permanent deactivation? They can just stop you from working over 16 anyway so it isn't like you can drive 17 if you wanted. If they can do that for 16 they can do that for 12 but there is NO good reason to lower it to 12.

I've gone singificantly over 12 because there are times I will drive for 10-12 hours and then before the 24 hour period is up but after I've slept 8+ hours I'll start my next day's 6-12 hours of driving.

What is wrong with the current 16 hour limit? 6-8 hours of sleep should make anyone safe.

Plus, on slow nights a lot of the "hours" I work are actually me *napping* in the car with the app on waiting for a ping. So it may say I worked 12 hours in one day when really it was 10 hours of being awake and 2 hours of being asleep in my car with the app running.

Sometimes I even let the app run at home while I'm doing my around the house chores and it could be 3 hours before I get a ping. So the "app" might say I was online for 3 hours but I actually only drove for 40 minutes.

During slow times when I go into convenience stores I leave the app on too and if I get a ping I can run out to my car.

I know a lot of people that work three 12 hour shifts per week for their jobs, and that is okay...

A person should be free to work as much as they want without being deactivated. If you need to work 60 hours a week to pay the bills it is BS to say you cannot. I know a lot of guys who work 60 hours a week doing a full time job and a part-time job, or even just for one full time job that is a normal job. Driving home after working 60 hours a week doing construction is more liable to make you a drowsy driver than driving 60 hours a week doing Uber.

Driving TO work at a regular job is most dangerous since you can get penalized if you are late. There is no being penalized if you are late for Uber. With Uber, if I feel tired, I can just pull off the side of the road and take a 45 minute nap any time. And I do at the first sign of getting drowsy. That's not something you can do at a regular job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. G said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-is-planning-to-limit-the-number-of-hours-drivers-work-2017-2


They better look like limiting the DOLLARS they take from our work then !



Jermin8r89 said:


> IRS im sure is feasting on this latest move. They gonna have to start paying some hefty taxes soon as they are begining to be greedy. Govener backer in ma has been getting on ubers case lately too so hppefully he will lay the law done soon for boston


Uber acting like an EMPLOYER AGAIN !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It should just be no more than 14 hours over a rolling 24 hour period.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Many states have laws that limit the number of hours behind the wheel, even for drivers of private vehicles. As one poster stated, in Virginia, it is thirteen. In The Capital of Your Nation, it is "twelve hours in a twenty four hour period unless broken by an eight hour period of rest". This means that if you begin to drive at 0100 on Monday, you can drive until 1300 on that same Monday, stop driving then start again at 2100 and drive until 0900 Tuesday.

I do not know what laws, if any, there are in Great Britain about hours behind the wheel.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

As soon as I see the link is from BusinessInsider I know I'm getting quality factual information. Next story is Putin massing troops at border to invade Finland.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

hackco said:


> such nonsense. Uber did not initiate a limit in NYC. The TLC did, and no driver has been deactivated for exceeding the limit. More corporate speak from this corporate felon. This company is physically unable to speak the truth. Guys sleeping in their cars, working both rush hour shifts, putting in 16 hour days 6 days a week just to make their car payment which goes to whom? Uber, Goldman Sachs et al. Why aren't any politicians all over this modern form of slavery? Because they are feeding at the trough.


Because in this current "slavery" senario the recipient (driver) is locking himself up of his own free will. No weapon was used to coerse the driver. Driver made the decision.
Now driver has to take responsibility for those decisions.

It's Big Boy Pants time. Tend your own garden.

It's not the governments job to babysit individual participants in a free market.



Jermin8r89 said:


> IRS im sure is feasting on this latest move. They gonna have to start paying some hefty taxes soon as they are begining to be greedy. Govener backer in ma has been getting on ubers case lately too so hppefully he will lay the law done soon for boston


I doubt the IRS depends on Uber drivers tax returns for anything other than kindling


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

One point that is being overlooked is alertness and response time. Those are significantly lower when a driver has been behind the wheel for 12 or more hours. Many states have set time limits for professional drivers in consideration of safety for passengers and other vehicles and pedestrians.


----------

